# New Drag Strip for Racing to the Future™



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

I started building a new drag strip for the students that race in our statewide slot car program. Viper Scale Racing but this solid PVC (not foam) track and I have been working on the portable table and start and finish gates. Everything has to be mobile as we visit 30+ schools, science fairs and events over the course of the year. Here are a few pics of the progress.

A shot of the track out of the shipping crate.









Here's the portable table, each has pins and latches to keep it together nice and tight.



























Here's the full Quarter mile and shutdown sections.









I'll post the pics of the starting gate next.
-Paul


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*The Starting Gate*

I did not mention in the previous post, there will be legs under all this. They will detach and stack for easy transport. Next are some pics of the starting gate. We set up in Rupp Arena for the state championships, so we need the lights to be visible by a fairly large crowd that watch from the arena seats. I based this on the Auto World circuit with some enhancements. Everything is power pack based, no batteries and it has it's own light source for the track sensors.
































































-Paul


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

very professional
I am not worthy


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
Great work, Paul... Such a big improvement over the AW setup...

Is there still *Redlight* capability?...

The toggle and push button... For staging?...

Using the *Sportsman* 3-light tree?...

Best wishes for a great event in 2016...

John

Oh... What is the date at Rupp?...
.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

You can still red light/foul out. The toggle is for power on/off and the push button starts the tree lights for each race. The lights run 2-Blue for staging, 3 yellow and green. Red for a foul/jumped start.

The STLP (Student Technology Leadership Program's state event which Racing to the Future™ participates in, is Friday, April 22 at Lexington's Rupp Arena.

-Paul


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
Thanks for the info & date, Paul... I'll try to get some friends in Lexington
to stop by... Friday might be a rough time for them, though...

John
.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

The event is open to KY K-12 students, but anyone is welcome to come and checkout the event. We have our racing program in some form in 15 states so far in schools and youth clubs. You can check out our site for more info at www.racingtothefuture.com

-Paul


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
I've been keeping up with KY STLP since the big, banked oval days...

Maybe the last year you did that... Too long ago 

I'm the one who told Stan Shelby (Lexington Cup Series) about your
program back in Mar, 2012...

John
.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Wow .Impressive. looks alot like the old Slot Cars Inc track!!! 

Paul, u said VRP made it for you???


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Wow- Paul, that is Awesome, and it looks so well engineered and sturdy for a Portable Dragstrip, that's just perfect ! Kudos to you my Friend, for all your efforts to make this happen for the students who participate :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Dushkwoneshe said:


> .
> I've been keeping up with KY STLP since the big, banked oval days...
> 
> Maybe the last year you did that... Too long ago
> ...


I hope you guys can come up and check out the vent. Stan has been a major player getting the Lexington area students involved and helping out teachers that are new to the program get going in the right direction. This is our 9th year (Wow, it looks like such a long time when I type it) but it seems like we just started. It's so cool to see students that begin racing in elementary school and compete all the way through their high school years.

-Paul


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

pshoe64 said:


> ...Stan has been a major player getting the Lexington area students involved and helping out teachers that are new to the program get going in the right direction. This is our 9th year (Wow, it looks like such a long time when I type it) but it seems like we just started. It's so cool to see students that begin racing in elementary school and compete all the way through their high school years.
> -Paul


Stan is one heck of a nice guy... The whole LCS group are great, too...

I think I found your KY STLP site in 2009 or '10...

Do you remember helping a guy out from Charleston, SC with some
of your videos back in 2011?... That was me... 

Take care---John
.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

I do remember now. Good to hear from you again. We have a new website at www.racingtothefuture.com

-Paul


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
Thanks for the new link...

Sorry to read about your friend & colleague, Donnie Walker... 

John
.


----------



## Rick Voegelin (Oct 27, 2006)

Really exceptional work here! Very well done, I hope it sparks the kids' interest in slot cars and racing. It certainly gets my attention.

Rick V.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Track Debut*

The new track made its public debut this past weekend at the Fayette County Science Fair.









Here's the full set up, ready to start racing.









We even had Louie the Lightning Bug race "The Cow" from Chick-Fuil-A!!! Where else can you see a race like that?









We had a ball.









More to come as we visit more events and schools.

-Paul


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

superb track and great cause.
KUDOs


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Man that's impressive .Best of luck and hope it keeps a ton of kids on the right path :thumbsup:


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Build Article*

I posted Part 1 of Building the New Racing to the Future™ Drag Strip. It has the info, wiring diagrams etc. Part 2 will have the remaining build of the finish gantry and how the track and wiring lay out in the assembled track.

Building the New Racing to the Future™ Drag Strip

-Paul


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Nice job.


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks for all you do, Paul!


----------

